
Anybody know anything about a new Bitcoin mining site RastBTC? - posteezy
https://rastbtc.com/?a=88698
======
notRobot
On first glance, it looks like a scam. I'd stay away.

~~~
posteezy
Good call. We signed up to see inside. Seems pretty basic. We’ll see if anyone
else knows anything.

